# My first customized building.



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I put in an led bulb so it looks like florescent illumination.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice detail- keep em coming!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's very nice. Can you tell us how you customised it and from what?


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

It came from this Plasticville kit. LOTS of changes.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

That is a real beauty...


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

That is beautiful! I can darn near taste the chocolate ice cream.


----------

